# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Expressbusin kesätarjoukset

## tkp

http://www.expressbus.fi/kesaliput

Turku-Helsinki välillä alkaen 2

----------


## sm3

Halvalta näyttää. Tuon kahden euron lipun saa vain jos ostaa sen 30 min ennen lähtöä? Vai onko se viimeistään. Viiden euron lähdöt löysinkin jo. On muuten halvempi kuin Onnibus.

----------


## killerpop

> Halvalta näyttää. Tuon kahden euron lipun saa vain jos ostaa sen 30 min ennen lähtöä? Vai onko se viimeistään. Viiden euron lähdöt löysinkin jo. On muuten halvempi kuin Onnibus.


Kyllä ostaa voi vaikka heti, mutta viimeistään puoli tuntia ennen auton lähtöä.

----------


## vompatti

Tarjousliput ovat myynnissä vain verkkokaupassa, mutta kun lippua yrittää ostaa, tulee ilmoitus "Tähän vuoroon ei voi ostaa lippua internetin kautta". Onko tämä Matkahuollon tapa ilmoittaa, että tarjousliput ovat loppuneet? Verkosta ei saa tähän vuoroon ostettua minkään hintaista lippua. No, ehkä kahden euron liput ovat käyneet niin hyvin kaupaksi heinäkuulle, ettei verkossa uskalleta myydä mitään lippua.

----------


## rane

> Tarjousliput ovat myynnissä vain verkkokaupassa, mutta kun lippua yrittää ostaa, tulee ilmoitus "Tähän vuoroon ei voi ostaa lippua internetin kautta". Onko tämä Matkahuollon tapa ilmoittaa, että tarjousliput ovat loppuneet? Verkosta ei saa tähän vuoroon ostettua minkään hintaista lippua. No, ehkä kahden euron liput ovat käyneet niin hyvin kaupaksi heinäkuulle, ettei verkossa uskalleta myydä mitään lippua.


Lainaus sivuilta:
Jos hakutulokseesi ilmestyy teksti "Tähän vuoroon ei voi ostaa lippua internetin kautta", liput on myyty kyseiseltä vuorolta loppuun.

Päättelit aivan oikein.

----------


## JT

EB:n tänään (10.8.) julkaiseman tiedotteen mukaan tarjouslippujen myynti jatkuu useimmilla kesätarjousten reittiväleillä vuoden loppuun saakka.

----------


## Lasse

Hienoa! Tarjousliput tosiaan meni "kuin kuumille kiville" ja toi busseihin monia, jotka eivät aikaisemmin olleet pikavuorobusseilla matkustanut. Positiivista palautetta on tullut paljon myös suoraan henkilökunnallekin, muun muassa on kiitelty hyvää palvelua, täsmällisyyttä ja hämmästelty että vieläkö rahastajiakin on olemassa.

Kaikille vaan ei ole ollut selvää että tarjouslippu tosiaan täytyy ostaa netistä. Pettymys on ollut sitten raivokastakin kun hinta on autossa kuusinkertainen.

Hyvä uudistus on myös, että nykyään nettilipuista tulee kuljettajalle/autoemännälle tieto suoraan rahastuslaitteelle nimen ja mahdollisen paikkavaraustiedon kanssa.

----------


## sm3

> Hienoa! Tarjousliput tosiaan meni "kuin kuumille kiville" ja toi busseihin monia, jotka eivät aikaisemmin olleet pikavuorobusseilla matkustanut. Positiivista palautetta on tullut paljon myös suoraan henkilökunnallekin, muun muassa on kiitelty hyvää palvelua, täsmällisyyttä ja hämmästelty että vieläkö rahastajiakin on olemassa.
> 
> Kaikille vaan ei ole ollut selvää että tarjouslippu tosiaan täytyy ostaa netistä. Pettymys on ollut sitten raivokastakin kun hinta on autossa kuusinkertainen.
> 
> Hyvä uudistus on myös, että nykyään nettilipuista tulee kuljettajalle/autoemännälle tieto suoraan rahastuslaitteelle nimen ja mahdollisen paikkavaraustiedon kanssa.


Hienoa että on tullut kokonaan uusia matkustajia. Olen yrittänyt noita kahden euron lippuja ostaa mutta aina lukee ettei vuorolle myydä lippuja netissä, johtunee siitä että kaikki on jo myyty.

Harmi niitä kohtaan jotka eivät ole ymmärtäneet että tarjouslippu pitäisi ostaa netistä. Taisi tulla kalliiksi heille...

Nuo rahastajat lienevät aika harvinaisia nykyään, eikös heitä koulutettu kuljettajiksi jossain vaiheessa?

Miten tuo tieto siirtyy kuljettajalle/autoemännälle? Kirjotetaanko matkustajan nimi laitteeseen ja se antaa tiedot, vai näkyykö siinä kaikki kyseiselle vuorolle netistä lipun ostaneet? Hienot systeemit kyllä tehty.

----------


## Lasse

> Hienoa että on tullut kokonaan uusia matkustajia. Olen yrittänyt noita kahden euron lippuja ostaa mutta aina lukee ettei vuorolle myydä lippuja netissä, johtunee siitä että kaikki on jo myyty.
> 
> Harmi niitä kohtaan jotka eivät ole ymmärtäneet että tarjouslippu pitäisi ostaa netistä. Taisi tulla kalliiksi heille...
> 
> Nuo rahastajat lienevät aika harvinaisia nykyään, eikös heitä koulutettu kuljettajiksi jossain vaiheessa?
> 
> Miten tuo tieto siirtyy kuljettajalle/autoemännälle? Kirjotetaanko matkustajan nimi laitteeseen ja se antaa tiedot, vai näkyykö siinä kaikki kyseiselle vuorolle netistä lipun ostaneet? Hienot systeemit kyllä tehty.


Nopea saa olla jos aikoo 2 euron lipun saada, menevät melko nopeasti kaupan. 5 euron lipun saa ehkä helpommin, niitä on 5/lähtö tarjolla. Aamun aikaisimpiin vuoroihin (ainakin Helsingistä) on kaiketi helpoin saada, jos vain jaksaa nousta sängystä  :Wink: 

Vainio lienee viimeinen jolla emäntiä on säännöllisesti käytössä. Arkisin on kaikissa tavallisissa pikavuoroissa poislukien Helsingistä 00.00, 03.00 ja 05.00, Turusta 00.00, 03.00 ja 20.00 sekä Paraisilta lähtevät vuorot. Viikonloppusin aloittavat myöhemmin, mutta sunnuntaina ovat sitten vastapainoisesti myöhempään illalla ilona.
Paunulla lienee edelleen jossain kierrossa autoemäntä ja Pohjolan Liikenteellä HKI-TKU reitillä on rahastaja viikonloppuisin, ellei jo jäänyt eläkkeelle...

Kun avaa rahastuslaitteen, siihen tulee viesti joka tulostetaan painamalla enteriä. Listassa näkyy kaikki netistä myydyt liput.

----------


## sm3

> Nopea saa olla jos aikoo 2 euron lipun saada, menevät melko nopeasti kaupan. 5 euron lipun saa ehkä helpommin, niitä on 5/lähtö tarjolla. Aamun aikaisimpiin vuoroihin (ainakin Helsingistä) on kaiketi helpoin saada, jos vain jaksaa nousta sängystä 
> 
> Vainio lienee viimeinen jolla emäntiä on säännöllisesti käytössä. Arkisin on kaikissa tavallisissa pikavuoroissa poislukien Helsingistä 00.00, 03.00 ja 05.00, Turusta 00.00, 03.00 ja 20.00 sekä Paraisilta lähtevät vuorot. Viikonloppusin aloittavat myöhemmin, mutta sunnuntaina ovat sitten vastapainoisesti myöhempään illalla ilona.
> Paunulla lienee edelleen jossain kierrossa autoemäntä ja Pohjolan Liikenteellä HKI-TKU reitillä on rahastaja viikonloppuisin, ellei jo jäänyt eläkkeelle...
> 
> Kun avaa rahastuslaitteen, siihen tulee viesti joka tulostetaan painamalla enteriä. Listassa näkyy kaikki netistä myydyt liput.


En yleensä ole varhaisia vuoroja käyttänyt, vaikka viideltä aamulla aina heräänkin/nousen. Seitsemältä aamulla olen mennyt ennen kuin nuo alennusliput tulivat. Pitää kokeilla noita varhaisia (kello viisi aamulla?) vuoroja varata nyt, kun ei sillä minulle ole väliä nukkuuko kotona vai bussissa.  :Laughing:  Aamulla ja illalla on muutenkin aina hieno matkustaa kun on väljää ja voi katsella auringon nousua/laskua samalla ja ei ole kesällä liian kuuma koskaan. 

Muistankin nyt että Vainiolla matkustaessa on ollut autoemäntä. Pohjolan Liikenteellä ei ole enää näkynyt, mutten kyllä ole ihan varma.

Kätevästi tehty tuo juttu jos vain enteriä pitää painaa. Kerrankin jokin on tehty niin että sitä osaa käyttää muutkin kuin suunnittelija itse. Mutta pakkohan sen on olla yksinkertainen koska muuten olisi bussi aina myöhässä, tai liput tarkistettu sitten vasta kun ollaan jo perillä.

----------


## Lasse

> En yleensä ole varhaisia vuoroja käyttänyt, vaikka viideltä aamulla aina heräänkin/nousen. Seitsemältä aamulla olen mennyt ennen kuin nuo alennusliput tulivat. Pitää kokeilla noita varhaisia (kello viisi aamulla?) vuoroja varata nyt, kun ei sillä minulle ole väliä nukkuuko kotona vai bussissa.  Aamulla ja illalla on muutenkin aina hieno matkustaa kun on väljää ja voi katsella auringon nousua/laskua samalla ja ei ole kesällä liian kuuma koskaan.


Kuudeltakin pääsee vielä ihan väljään bussiin, tuota ajan itse. Seitsemän vuorossa alkaa olemaan jo enemmän väkeä, mutta ehkä siihenkin pystyy alelipun saamaan, etenkin nyt kun saariston matkustajat vähenevät lomien päätyttyä.

----------


## J_J

> Paunulla lienee edelleen jossain kierrossa autoemäntä


Tämä arvelusi pohjautunee vanhaan tietoon. Kevätkauden loppuun asti näin olikin, mutta kesäaikataulujen tullessa voimaan päättyi lähes 30 vuotta sitten alkanut "Hämeen Nopein" (sittemmin SuperExpress) -aika. Samalla päättyi toistaiseksi myös autoemäntien/rahastajien toimiminen kuljettajan apuna 3-tiellä ainakin Paunun osalta.

----------


## Lasse

> Tämä arvelusi pohjautunee vanhaan tietoon. Kevätkauden loppuun asti näin olikin, mutta kesäaikataulujen tullessa voimaan päättyi lähes 30 vuotta sitten alkanut "Hämeen Nopein" (sittemmin SuperExpress) -aika. Samalla päättyi toistaiseksi myös autoemäntien/rahastajien toimiminen kuljettajan apuna 3-tiellä ainakin Paunun osalta.


Ok. Kiitos tiedosta. Siksi arvelinkin, koska en ollut varma...

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä arvelusi pohjautunee vanhaan tietoon. Kevätkauden loppuun asti näin olikin, mutta kesäaikataulujen tullessa voimaan päättyi lähes 30 vuotta sitten alkanut "Hämeen Nopein" (sittemmin SuperExpress) -aika. Samalla päättyi toistaiseksi myös autoemäntien/rahastajien toimiminen kuljettajan apuna 3-tiellä ainakin Paunun osalta.


Aikamoista yimainostusta "SuperExpress", kun matka-aika Ratinasta Kamppiin 2:30. Olisin nimen perusteella arvellut, että kyseessä olisi vuoro, joka pysähtyy Kuokkamaantien jälkeen seuraavan kerran vasta Ruskeasuolla

----------


## J_J

> Aikamoista yimainostusta "SuperExpress", kun matka-aika Ratinasta Kamppiin 2:30. Olisin nimen perusteella arvellut, että kyseessä olisi vuoro, joka pysähtyy Kuokkamaantien jälkeen seuraavan kerran vasta Ruskeasuolla


SuperExpress -lisätunnuksella kerrottiin poikkeavan nopeuden sijaan poikkeavan kattavasta palvelusta ko. vuorossa. Aikanaan kun Hämeen Nopein lanseerattiin, olikohan vuonna -85, se saattoi olla silloisen 3-tien vuoroista ajallisesti nopein ainakin päiväaikaan.

Ps. Eipä ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun arvelet päin metsää  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eipä ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun arvelet päin metsää


Eipä ole ensimmäinen kerta kun keskiverto kuluttaja arvelisi päin metsää... Kertooko tämä enemmän kuluttajasta vai palveluntarjoajasta?

----------


## sm3

Expressvuoroja on myyty nopeimpana vaihtoehtona. On luontevaa päätellä että SuperExpress olisi vielä nopeampi kuin Express, sen sijaan että SuperExpress onkin hitaampi kuin Express ja pysähtyy useammin.

Eli olisikohan SuperExpress pitänyt nimetä SuperVakiovuoroksi. Tai sitten tuoda esille että se on Super siksi koska se pysähtyy useammin kuin normi Express.

En tunne tapausta joten arvailen vain tässä...

----------


## J_J

> Eipä ole ensimmäinen kerta kun keskiverto kuluttaja arvelisi päin metsää... Kertooko tämä enemmän kuluttajasta vai palveluntarjoajasta?


Pahus. En osannut tulkita nimimerkki "Ultrix'ta" keskivertokuluttajaksi (huom. yhdyssana). Olen saanut käsityksen, että hän leijuu siinä määrin keskitason yläpuolella, ettei varpaatkaan päivittäin tavoita maan kamaraa  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:38 ----------




> Expressvuoroja on myyty nopeimpana vaihtoehtona. On luontevaa päätellä että SuperExpress olisi vielä nopeampi kuin Express, sen sijaan että SuperExpress onkin hitaampi kuin Express ja pysähtyy useammin.
> 
> Eli olisikohan SuperExpress pitänyt nimetä SuperVakiovuoroksi. Tai sitten tuoda esille että se on Super siksi koska se pysähtyy useammin kuin normi Express.
> 
> En tunne tapausta joten arvailen vain tässä...


Tuon edesmenneen SuperExpress -vuoron liikennöitsijällä ei ko. yhteysvälillä ole ollut koskaan "tavallisia" express-vuoroja, joita mm. 1-tiellä Vainio ja Pohjolan Liikenne ajavat. On ollut vain tavallisia ExpressBus -tuotemerkin alla kulkevia pikavuoroja sekä saman tuotemerkin alla kulkevia SuperExpress -vuoroja. SuperExpress -vuorot eivät myöskään ole olleet näitä tavallisia pikavuoroja hitaampia, vaikka jo mainittu "keskivertokuluttaja" on saattanut niin päätelläkin?

----------


## sm3

> Tuon edesmenneen SuperExpress -vuoron liikennöitsijällä ei ko. yhteysvälillä ole ollut koskaan "tavallisia" express-vuoroja, joita mm. 1-tiellä Vainio ja Pohjolan Liikenne ajavat. On ollut vain tavallisia ExpressBus -tuotemerkin alla kulkevia pikavuoroja sekä saman tuotemerkin alla kulkevia SuperExpress -vuoroja. SuperExpress -vuorot eivät myöskään ole olleet näitä tavallisia pikavuoroja hitaampia, vaikka jo mainittu "keskivertokuluttaja" on saattanut niin päätelläkin?


Vähän laihoilla tiedoilla kirjoitin viestini, joten hyvä saada selvennös asiaan. Tiedän ensikerralla paremmin mistä on kyse.

Mutta varmistetaan vielä:
Eli siis Pikavuoro ja SuperExpress olivat yhtä nopeita (tai hitaita...), mutta SuperExpress vuoroilla oli aina autoemäntä mukana erotuksena normi pikavuorosta. Silloin kun tuo vuoro perustettiin saattoi se siis olla nopeampi kuin reitillä yleensä kulkenut vuoro, mutta pikavuorojen myötä sen ainoaksi erotukseksi jäi autoemännän kyydissä olo?

----------


## J_J

> Vähän laihoilla tiedoilla kirjoitin viestini, joten hyvä saada selvennös asiaan. Tiedän ensikerralla paremmin mistä on kyse.
> 
> Mutta varmistetaan vielä:
> Eli siis Pikavuoro ja SuperExpress olivat yhtä nopeita (tai hitaita...), mutta SuperExpress vuoroilla oli aina autoemäntä mukana erotuksena normi pikavuorosta. Silloin kun tuo vuoro perustettiin saattoi se siis olla nopeampi kuin reitillä yleensä kulkenut vuoro, mutta pikavuorojen myötä sen ainoaksi erotukseksi jäi autoemännän kyydissä olo?


Kyllä se hieman keskimääräistä normaalia pikavuoroa nopeampi oli loppuun asti. Mitään reitin varrella ollutta pikavuoropysäkkiä ei kuitenkaan ohitettu pysähtymättä siinä tarvittaessa.

SuperExpress -vuorossa matkan hintaan kuului autoemännän matkustajille tarjoama suodatinkahvi, tee tai kaakao. Lisäksi asiakkaalla oli mahdollisuus ostaa "kyytipojaksi" tuoretta pullaa tai sämpylää.

Aikoinaan, kun Hämeen Nopein aloitti kulkunsa Valkeakoskelta Helsinkiin, oli se varsinkin 80-luvun puolivälin mittapuulla arvioiden reilumminkin poikkeava. Kalustona nahkanojatuolein sisustettu 30-paikkainen (vaikkakin täyspitkä) auto. Tuohon aikaan vielä NMT-puhelinta ei löytynyt jokaisen pikkupomonkaan työsuhdebemarista mukana raahattavasta puhelinlaatikosta puhumattakaan. Auton varustukseen se kuului jo tuolloin. Kaikkiaan kymmenkunta vuotta (vuoteen 1996 asti) näissä Hämeen Nopein -vuoroissa saatiin nauttia nahkapenkkikyydistä ja poikkeavan tilavista istuimista, kunnes siirryttiin tavanomaisiin istuimiin vaikkakin auton etuosassa hieman normaalia väljemmin sijoiteltuna. Kahvitarjoilu ja aamu-/välipalamyynti oli vuoroilla alusta loppuun asti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pahus. En osannut tulkita nimimerkki "Ultrix'ta" keskivertokuluttajaksi (huom. yhdyssana).


Huom. ei välttämättä yhdyssana, mutta voi olla:

*keskivertokuukkeli* vs. *keskiverto kauhavalainen kuukkeli*  <-- Molemmat toimivat, mutta pieni nyanssiero sen suhteen onko kyseessä vakiintunut käsite vai vertailu eriasteisten käsitteiden kesken. Ja kun adjektiivin voi laittaa väliin, niin silloin ainakin voi kirjoittaa erikseen (siis silloinkin kun sitä adjektiivia ei siihen laita mutta voisi laittaa).

----------


## Lasse

> Ps. Eipä ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun arvelet päin metsää


Tuohon tahdomme saada Tykkää-napin!

----------


## ultrix

> SuperExpress -lisätunnuksella kerrottiin poikkeavan nopeuden sijaan poikkeavan kattavasta palvelusta ko. vuorossa. Aikanaan kun Hämeen Nopein lanseerattiin, olikohan vuonna -85, se saattoi olla silloisen 3-tien vuoroista ajallisesti nopein ainakin päiväaikaan.
> 
> Ps. Eipä ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun arvelet päin metsää





> Expressvuoroja on myyty nopeimpana vaihtoehtona. On luontevaa päätellä että SuperExpress olisi vielä nopeampi kuin Express, sen sijaan että SuperExpress onkin hitaampi kuin Express ja pysähtyy useammin.
> 
> Eli olisikohan SuperExpress pitänyt nimetä SuperVakiovuoroksi. Tai sitten tuoda esille että se on Super siksi koska se pysähtyy useammin kuin normi Express.
> 
> En tunne tapausta joten arvailen vain tässä...





> Pahus. En osannut tulkita nimimerkki "Ultrix'ta" keskivertokuluttajaksi (huom. yhdyssana). Olen saanut käsityksen, että hän leijuu siinä määrin keskitason yläpuolella, ettei varpaatkaan päivittäin tavoita maan kamaraa 
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:38 ----------
> 
> 
> Tuon edesmenneen SuperExpress -vuoron liikennöitsijällä ei ko. yhteysvälillä ole ollut koskaan "tavallisia" express-vuoroja, joita mm. 1-tiellä Vainio ja Pohjolan Liikenne ajavat. On ollut vain tavallisia ExpressBus -tuotemerkin alla kulkevia pikavuoroja sekä saman tuotemerkin alla kulkevia SuperExpress -vuoroja. SuperExpress -vuorot eivät myöskään ole olleet näitä tavallisia pikavuoroja hitaampia, vaikka jo mainittu "keskivertokuluttaja" on saattanut niin päätelläkin?





> Kyllä se hieman keskimääräistä normaalia pikavuoroa nopeampi oli loppuun asti. Mitään reitin varrella ollutta pikavuoropysäkkiä ei kuitenkaan ohitettu pysähtymättä siinä tarvittaessa.
> 
> SuperExpress -vuorossa matkan hintaan kuului autoemännän matkustajille tarjoama suodatinkahvi, tee tai kaakao. Lisäksi asiakkaalla oli mahdollisuus ostaa "kyytipojaksi" tuoretta pullaa tai sämpylää.
> 
> Aikoinaan, kun Hämeen Nopein aloitti kulkunsa Valkeakoskelta Helsinkiin, oli se varsinkin 80-luvun puolivälin mittapuulla arvioiden reilumminkin poikkeava. Kalustona nahkanojatuolein sisustettu 30-paikkainen (vaikkakin täyspitkä) auto. Tuohon aikaan vielä NMT-puhelinta ei löytynyt jokaisen pikkupomonkaan työsuhdebemarista mukana raahattavasta puhelinlaatikosta puhumattakaan. Auton varustukseen se kuului jo tuolloin. Kaikkiaan kymmenkunta vuotta (vuoteen 1996 asti) näissä Hämeen Nopein -vuoroissa saatiin nauttia nahkapenkkikyydistä ja poikkeavan tilavista istuimista, kunnes siirryttiin tavanomaisiin istuimiin vaikkakin auton etuosassa hieman normaalia väljemmin sijoiteltuna. Kahvitarjoilu ja aamu-/välipalamyynti oli vuoroilla alusta loppuun asti.


Olen Paunun palvelujen suhteen vähän kuin sm3: molemmille tuli yllätyksenä se, ettei SuperExpress olekaan mikään moottoritietä rajoitinta vasten kiitävä erikoispikavuoro, kuten brändin nimen perusteella voisi olettaa. 

Minusta Paunun SuperExpress on verrattavissa siihen, että VR:llä olisi joku SuperExpress-juna reitillä Helsingistä Ouluun, joka ajelisi reittiä HelsinkiTampereHaapamäkiSeinäjokiOulu suunnilleen samalla aikataululla kuin vuosikymmeniä sitten, ainoastaan tuotteen nimi olisi vaihtunut välillä ja NMT-yleisöpuhelin kadonnut ravintolavaunusta. Tuote on käytännössä polkenut paikoillaan, vaikka Helsingin moottoritie on avattu jo reippaasti yli vuosikymmen sitten mahdollistaen aidosti henkilöauton kanssa kilpailevan palvelutason.

Valtionrautateillähän oli ennen IC-junia liikenteessä Express-junia, jotka olivat samalla kalustolla liikennöityjä kuin tavallisetkin pikajunat, mutta niissä oli pakollinen paikanvaraus ja ne kulkivat muistaakseni Tampereen ja Pasilan välillä pysähtymättä. Ennen vuotta 1990 eivät pysähtyneet edes siellä. Hämeenlinna tosin saattoi kuulua kavalkadiin, en ole ihan varma. 

Paunulla ei näköjään ole Express-vuoroja, mutta olisi kuvitellut ExpressBus-yhteenliittymän olevan edes siinä määrin yhtenäinen brändi, että kun Vainion BigMac on oikeasti aikamoinen vatsan täyttävä herkkupala, niin Paunun SuperBigMac onkin tavallinen kämäjuustoburgeri, jonka saa tavallisesta poiketen valkoisella pöytäliinalla varustettuun pöytään tarjoiltuna.  :Smile:  

Koska Vainion ja VR:n Express-konseptit ovat olleet nopeampia kuin "tavallinen pikavuoro", sitä helposti olettaa SuperExpressin olevan vielä nopeampi kuin "tavallinen Express-vuoro", eikö vain?

Meikäläinen keskivertomatkustaja (joka tietää ehkä keskivertoa enemmän taustajärjestelmistä, viranomaisproseduureista ym., pitkälti kiitos JLF-vuosien) ei väittänyt SuperExpressiä hitaammaksi, hämmästyin vain, että se on tavallinen pikavuoro, joka nimensä puolesta antaa ymmärtää olevansa tavallista nopeampi. Minusta parempi nimi konseptille olisi ollut vaikkapa ExtraService tai Service Express (jolloin lyhenne olisi pysynyt samana).

----------


## killerpop

> Paunulla ei näköjään ole Express-vuoroja


No, taitaa niitäkin olla. Tällaiseksi laskisin esim
http://www.matkahuolto.info/lippu/fi...artureId=98378 Lahdesta Tampereelle 12:00, joka ei ota eikä jätä ketään kyydistä Salpakankaan ja Tuuloksen välillä, eikä poikkea Pälkäneelläkään.

Mikäli historiassa mennään hieman taaksepäin, aikaa ennen Turku-Tampere suurta aikataulumuutosta, oli sekä Paunulla että Lauttakylän Autolla varsinaisest non stop -erikoispikat Turun ja Tampereen välillä. Sittemmin, Lauttakylän Auton/Satakunnan Liikenteen siirryttyä vallan kantatielle 41, jäi vain Paunun osalta kahden tunnin pikavuorot elämäään, nekin sillä erolla, että ne saivat myös ottaa ja jättää matkan varren pikapysäkeillä. Ennen tuo 9-tien osuus meni todellakin pysähtymättä/palvelematta.

Myös Jyväskylän ja Tampereen välillä on suhannut erikoispika, taisipa ohittaa Länkipohjan, jos en väärin muistele. Nykyisin, kun tietää Länkipohjan olevan käytännössä täysin pikavuorojen varassa, olisi lähinnä asiakkaiden aliarviointia ajaa merkittävän kylän ohi muutaman minuutin aikasäästön takia.

----------


## J_J

> Minusta Paunun SuperExpress on verrattavissa siihen, että VR:llä olisi joku SuperExpress-juna reitillä Helsingistä Ouluun, joka ajelisi reittiä HelsinkiTampereHaapamäkiSeinäjokiOulu suunnilleen samalla aikataululla kuin vuosikymmeniä sitten, ainoastaan tuotteen nimi olisi vaihtunut välillä ja NMT-yleisöpuhelin kadonnut ravintolavaunusta. Tuote on käytännössä polkenut paikoillaan, vaikka Helsingin moottoritie on avattu jo reippaasti yli vuosikymmen sitten mahdollistaen aidosti henkilöauton kanssa kilpailevan palvelutason.


Kas, kun jotkut ovat tainneet jo (kymmeniä) vuosia sitten oivaltaa, että kilpaileminen Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä asiakkaista ajallisesti junaa vastaan ei ole kovin järkevää... Siksipä onkin syytä pyrkiä kilpailemaan matkustajista siellä, missä heitä on. Epäilemättä tämän vuoksi kolmostiellä ei käytännössä ole eikä ole ollutkaan nk. "nonstop" -vuoroja. Miksi ajaa potentiaalisten asiakkaiden ohi heille iloisesti heiluttaen? Toisekseen, minusta kilpailuvaltti henkilöautoa vastaan ei ole silloinkaan absoluuttinen nopeus, vaan ennemminkin vaivattomuus. Ei tarvitse esim. konserttimatkaa suunniteltaessa vetää pitkää tikkua siitä, "kuka ajaa paluumatkan". Samoin vaikkapa Vantaan lentokonekentälle mennessä voipi unhoittaa tyystin Lentoparkit tai muut rahanhimoiset pysäköintilaitokset sekä murheen siitä, lähteekö se oma katiska viikon tai pari lumihangessa ja pakkasen armoilla seisottuaan käyntiin. Se, että sinä onni-uskoon tulleena koet ja näet, että vain nopeudella tai hinnalla on lopulta merkitystä, ei tarkoita sitä, että kaikki (maksavat asiakkaat) olisivat samaa mieltä kanssasi. Ei, vaikka kuinka haluaisit kera heimopäälliköittesi niin uskoa  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kas, kun jotkut ovat tainneet jo (kymmeniä) vuosia sitten oivaltaa, että kilpaileminen Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä asiakkaista ajallisesti junaa vastaan ei ole kovin järkevää... Siksipä onkin syytä pyrkiä kilpailemaan matkustajista siellä, missä heitä on. [...] Se, että sinä onni-uskoon tulleena koet ja näet, että vain nopeudella tai hinnalla on lopulta merkitystä, ei tarkoita sitä, että kaikki (maksavat asiakkaat) olisivat samaa mieltä kanssasi.


Kummallinen lausunto siihen nähden, että Onnibus on tästä huolimatta onnistunut löytämään kokonaan uusia asiakkaita bussiliikenteeseen. Koilliskeskuksesta ja Hervannasta matka Onnibussilla Helsinkiin on ajallisesti kilpailukykyinen junan kanssa. Ja mitä joskus satunnaisesti itse olen matkustanut Expressbussilla Tampere-Helsinki -reitillä niin aika vähäistä on havaintojeni mukaan ollut matkustus reitin varren pysäkeiltä/-ille.

Pohjanoteeraus oli heinäkuussa eräs Länsilinjojen aamuvuoro Tampereelta Helsinkiin ja Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle: olisikohan ollut yhteensä 7-10 matkustajaa kaiken kaikkiaan kyydissä eri matkan vaihessa. Tampereelta nousi n. 6-7 matkustajaa, loput matkan varrelta. Yksi jäi pois Eureninkadulla Hämeenlinnassa, yksi Hyvinkäällä. Meitä Helsinki-Vantaalle menijöitä oli 3. Tuolla ei kyllä lyödä leiville. Paunulla on muistaakseni aina ollut hiukan enemmän matkustajia, mutta kun moni katsoo suoraan Paunun aikataulua eikä Matkahuollon nettipalvelua niin voi olla ettei ko. Länsilinjojen vuoron olemassaoloa edes tiedetä. Minä en ainakaan tiennyt ennen kuin löysin sen ihmeteltyäni ensin Paunun aikataulu kädessä miksi kahden vuoron väliin jää epämukavan pitkä väli juuri silloin kun olisi tuossa tilanteessa paras aika kannaltani matkustaa.

Totta kai bussi voi yrittää kilpailla myös vaivattomuudella, mutta tuskin mahdollisimman pitkä matka-aika vaivattomuuttakaan edistää.

Myöhemmin heinäkuussa kävin tyttären kanssa Korkeasaaressa. Menimme Pendolinolla ja palasimme Onnibussilla. Onnibus ei käynyt molempiin suuntiin kun aamulla ei ollut aikataulullisesti sopivaa menovuoroa. Ja kun asumme Länsi-Tampereella, matka pysäkeille kestää ajallisesti pitkään (sitten kun Onnibus aikanaan pääsee ajamaan myös keskustasta, asia on luonnollisesti toisin). Expressbus ei olisi ollut vaihtoehto matka-ajan eikä oikein hinnankaan puolesta.

Matka-aika toteutunut (noin):
koti-rautatieasema bussi 0,5 h
Tampere-Helsinki Pendolino 1,5 h
Helsinki-Hervanta Onnibus 2,25 h
Hervanta-koti bussi 1 h
Yhteensä n. 5,25 h

Expressbus-vaihtoehto (noin):
koti-linja-autoasema bussi 0,5 h
Tampere-Helsinki Expressbus 2,5 h
Helsinki-Tampere Expressbus 2,5 h
linja-autoasema - koti bussi 0,5 h
Yhteensä n. 6 h

Onnibus-vaihtoehto (noin):
koti-Hervanta bussi 1 h
Hervanta-Helsinki Onnibus 2,25 h
Helsinki-Hervanta Onnibus 2,25 h
Hervanta-koti bussi 1 h
Yhteensä n. 6,5

Pendolino-vaihtoehto (noin):
koti-rautatieasema bussi 0,5 h
Tampere-Helsinki Pendolino 1,5 h
Helsinki-Tampere Pendolino 1,5 h
rautatieasema-koti bussi 0,5 h
Yhteensä n. 4 h

On selvää, että matka-ajan puolesta VR olisi kaikkein houkuttelevin vaihtoehto ja Onnibus nykyisellä reitillä vähiten houkuttava meidän kannaltamme. (Itä-Tampereella tilanne olisi selkeästi toisin.) Mutta VR on erittäin kallis. Se vähentää vaihtoehdon houkuttavuutta silloin kun maksaa itse lippunsa, kuten lomamatkoilla tyypillisesti tehdään. Jos miettii mikä on ajallisesti seuraavaksi houkuttavin vaihtoehto niin se on juuri valitsemani VR-Onnibus -kombinaatio: menomatkalla kallis ja nopea matka, takaisin vähän hitaammin mutta puoli-ilmaiseksi (taisin maksaa 9  pintaan edellisenä päivänä varaten, ja tuolloin vielä alle 4-vuotiaasta tyttärestä ei tarvinnut maksaa mitään). Kombivaihtoehdon yhteishinta taisi mennä aika lähelle Expressbus-menopaluun hintaa, ehkä hiuksen verran alle (kun en muista tariffeja sentilleen ulkoa). Mutta miksi olisin valinnut Expressbussin kun se on kolme varttia hitaampi? Todellisuudessa tällä matkalla ja tähän tarpeeseen vaihtoehtoni olivat VR <--> Onnibus sekä näiden yhdistelmät. Expressbus on liian hidas verrattuna VR:ään ja liian kallis verrattuna Onnibusiin.

Tästä syystä Onnibus ei kilpaile Expressbussin kanssa vaan VR:n kanssa. Mutta toisaalta samoilla keinoilla Expressbus voisi halutessaan kilpailla VR:n kanssa. Näköjään halua vaan ei ole ollut vuosikymmeniin edes yrittää, kun sopupelilläkin sekä VR että linja-autoliikenne ovat tuottaneet riittävästi rahaa omistajille ettei mitään uudistuksia ole tarvinnut ryhtyä miettimään eikä kilpailua ole ollut pakko terävöittää.

----------


## ultrix

> Kas, kun jotkut ovat tainneet jo (kymmeniä) vuosia sitten oivaltaa, että kilpaileminen Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä asiakkaista ajallisesti junaa vastaan ei ole kovin järkevää... Siksipä onkin syytä pyrkiä kilpailemaan matkustajista siellä, missä heitä on. Epäilemättä tämän vuoksi kolmostiellä ei käytännössä ole eikä ole ollutkaan nk. "nonstop" -vuoroja. Miksi ajaa potentiaalisten asiakkaiden ohi heille iloisesti heiluttaen? Toisekseen, minusta kilpailuvaltti henkilöautoa vastaan ei ole silloinkaan absoluuttinen nopeus, vaan ennemminkin vaivattomuus.


Maunun Pasi tietää varmasti mitä tekee. Itse käyttäisin mieluiten TampereHelsinki-matkoilla pikavuoroa, joka ei kiertele mitään Valkeakoskia ja Hämeenlinnoja Riihimäistä puhumattakaan, mutta onneksi on VR ja parin vuoden päästä myös Onnibus pääsee liikennöimään Tampereen keskustasta.

----------


## J_J

> mutta onneksi parin vuoden päästä myös Onnibus pääsee liikennöimään Tampereen keskustasta.


Tässähän se elämän onni ja autuus taas kerran tuli. Onneksi Onnibus... Siitä se riemu syttyy, kuinkas muutenkaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

> Maunun Pasi tietää varmasti mitä tekee. Itse käyttäisin mieluiten TampereHelsinki-matkoilla pikavuoroa, joka ei kiertele mitään Valkeakoskia ja Hämeenlinnoja Riihimäistä puhumattakaan, mutta onneksi on VR ja parin vuoden päästä myös Onnibus pääsee liikennöimään Tampereen keskustasta.


Meinaat että valkeakoskelta pitäisi ajaa omaa pikavuoroa kun ei sinne junallakaan pääse? Koskas näemme Onnibussin mainoksen?

Ps. Ihan vinkkinä, aikataulusta näkee mitkä vuorot kiertää Valkeakosken ja Rixun kautta, niin ei tarvitse sitä hitainta valita  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

> Expressbus ei olisi ollut vaihtoehto matka-ajan eikä oikein hinnankaan puolesta.


Omasta mielestä Paunun Korkeasaari-paketti on hinnaltaan varsin kilpailukykyinen. Ja vaivatonkin kun pääsee tyyliin perille asti: http://www.paunu.fi/korkeasaari12.htm
Tosin, katson maailmaa nuolikuvioisten silmälasien läpi....

----------


## J_J

> Omasta mielestä Paunun Korkeasaari-paketti on hinnaltaan varsin kilpailukykyinen. Ja vaivatonkin kun pääsee tyyliin perille asti: http://www.paunu.fi/korkeasaari12.htm
> Tosin, katson maailmaa nuolikuvioisten silmälasien läpi....


Nykyisenä interwebin aikakautena se vaan on liian vaikeaa löytää tuollaisia käyttäjäystävällisesti hinnoiteltuja palveluita. Vai onko vaan jotkut ihmiset liian tyhmiä huomatakseen niitä?  :Wink: 

Negatiivista tuossa paketissa toki on, ettei matkaa voi tehdä OB - se varma tamponi -värisellä vaunulla...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Omasta mielestä Paunun Korkeasaari-paketti on hinnaltaan varsin kilpailukykyinen. Ja vaivatonkin kun pääsee tyyliin perille asti: http://www.paunu.fi/korkeasaari12.htm
> Tosin, katson maailmaa nuolikuvioisten silmälasien läpi....


Jotakuinkin samaan hintaluokkaan taitaa mennä kokonaisuutena. Mutta suoraan sanottuna kun on tottunut vuosikaudet kokoamaan matkansa erillisistä palikoista niin tällainen tarjous suorastaan huutaa "pakettimatka!". Ei houkuta. Ja lisäksi olisi pitänyt herätä varaamaan se hyvissä ajoin.

Meidän Korkeasaaren reissu oli täysin improvisoitu juttu. Päätin lähdöstä vasta edellisenä päivänä alkuillasta (palattuamme Ikaalisista Ti-Ti Nallen taloa katsomasta ja todettuani että virtaa riittää vielä toiseen peräkkäiseen hupipäivään) ja ainoa ennakkovaraus oli Onnibus-lippu, joka oli niin edullinen että ajattelin ettei tule kauheaa tappiota vaikka suunnitelmat muuttuisivatkin. Junalipun ostin rautatieasemalla automaatista 5 min ennen junan lähtöä, ja siinä vaiheessakin oli vielä auki menemmekö Pendolinolla vai IC:llä: vasta automaatilla tuon päätin. Ja perillä Helsingissä piti tietty puuhastella vähän muutakin kuin vain käydä siellä Korkeasaaressa: luonnollisesti kävimme Akateemisessa kirjakaupassa sekä jäätelöllä Stockmannin vintillä. Ja tietenkin syömässä, mennessä Kluuvikadulla ja juuri ennen paluuta Forumissa. Ei tällainen kahta kättä heilutellen -improvisointi sovi ollenkaan siihen, että pitäisi varata matka pakettina kun kaikki on avoinna vielä lähtöhetkellä ja sitten sen näkee kun menee millainen päivästä muodostuu.

----------


## Alikessu

> Jotakuinkin samaan hintaluokkaan taitaa mennä kokonaisuutena. Mutta suoraan sanottuna kun on tottunut vuosikaudet kokoamaan matkansa erillisistä palikoista niin tällainen tarjous suorastaan huutaa "pakettimatka!". Ei houkuta. Ja lisäksi olisi pitänyt herätä varaamaan se hyvissä ajoin.
> 
> Meidän Korkeasaaren reissu oli täysin improvisoitu juttu. Päätin lähdöstä vasta edellisenä päivänä alkuillasta (palattuamme Ikaalisista Ti-Ti Nallen taloa katsomasta ja todettuani että virtaa riittää vielä toiseen peräkkäiseen hupipäivään) ja ainoa ennakkovaraus oli Onnibus-lippu, joka oli niin edullinen että ajattelin ettei tule kauheaa tappiota vaikka suunnitelmat muuttuisivatkin. Junalipun ostin rautatieasemalla automaatista 5 min ennen junan lähtöä, ja siinä vaiheessakin oli vielä auki menemmekö Pendolinolla vai IC:llä: vasta automaatilla tuon päätin. Ja perillä Helsingissä piti tietty puuhastella vähän muutakin kuin vain käydä siellä Korkeasaaressa: luonnollisesti kävimme Akateemisessa kirjakaupassa sekä jäätelöllä Stockmannin vintillä. Ja tietenkin syömässä, mennessä Kluuvikadulla ja juuri ennen paluuta Forumissa. Ei tällainen kahta kättä heilutellen -improvisointi sovi ollenkaan siihen, että pitäisi varata matka pakettina kun kaikki on avoinna vielä lähtöhetkellä ja sitten sen näkee kun menee millainen päivästä muodostuu.


Tuskin se eb-kuski olisi pahemmin moittinut vaikka olisit suorittanut nuo mainitut ruokailurituaalit myös heidän matkojen välissä. Kummasti Onnibussilta voi varata matkan etukäteen, mutta eb:ltä ei ja toisekseen ainakin ennen Paunulta sai autosta suoraan ostettua nuo matkat ilman mitään varaamista. 
Jos rautatieasemalle raahautuu niin eikös silloin ole jo päättänyt matkasta hieman ennen sinne menemistä vai juniako ajattelit muksuille käydä näyttämässä ja sitten päätitkin pistäytyä Tsadissa ja Onnilippu oli sattumalta samalle päivälle?
Jokainen saa kulkea vaikka konttaamalla, mutta on ihmeellistä, että toisilta voi varata etukäteen, mutta toisilta taas ei.
 :Cool: 

ps.Jos olisit mennyt EB-autoon 10 sekuntia ennen lähtöaikaa olisit voinut ostaa lipun lähtöajan jälkeen samalla hintaa

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kummasti Onnibussilta voi varata matkan etukäteen, mutta eb:ltä ei ja toisekseen ainakin ennen Paunulta sai autosta suoraan ostettua nuo matkat ilman mitään varaamista. 
> Jos rautatieasemalle raahautuu niin eikös silloin ole jo päättänyt matkasta hieman ennen sinne menemistä vai juniako ajattelit muksuille käydä näyttämässä ja sitten päätitkin pistäytyä Tsadissa ja Onnilippu oli sattumalta samalle päivälle?
> Jokainen saa kulkea vaikka konttaamalla, mutta on ihmeellistä, että toisilta voi varata etukäteen, mutta toisilta taas ei.
>  ps.Jos olisit mennyt EB-autoon 10 sekuntia ennen lähtöaikaa olisit voinut ostaa lipun lähtöajan jälkeen samalla hintaa


Onnibusin varaukseen liittyi tässä tapauksessa pienempi taloudellinen riski. Ja esim. mitään VR:n alelippuja en olisi kyllä niitäkään varannut etukäteen, eipä silti. Mainoksessa ei sanottu että paketin Korkeasaari-lippuineen saa myös bussista vaan kehotettiin varaamaan matkapalvelusta. Jos bussista saa vain bussiliput niin sitten Expressbus-vaihtoehto on selkeästi kalliimpi kuin valitsemani vaihtoehto. Mainoksessa korostettiin myös kuinka bussi vie suoraan satamaan. Entä jos en halunnutkaan suoraan sinne? Nämä ovat ihan todellisia tekijöitä päätöksentekoprosessissa.

Mutta tokihan EB-silmälasien läpi tarkasteltuna EB on ratkaisu mihin tahansa ongelmaan. Asiakkaan mielestä tosin välttämättä ei ole, mutta matkustinhan kuitenkin sinne Vantaan kentälle EB:lla - ei pääse kukaan sanomaan että vältän sitä silloinkin kun se on mitenkuten järkevin vaihtoehto.

----------


## Lasse

> Onnibusin varaukseen liittyi tässä tapauksessa pienempi taloudellinen riski. Ja esim. mitään VR:n alelippuja en olisi kyllä niitäkään varannut etukäteen, eipä silti. Mainoksessa ei sanottu että paketin Korkeasaari-lippuineen saa myös bussista vaan kehotettiin varaamaan matkapalvelusta. Jos bussista saa vain bussiliput niin sitten Expressbus-vaihtoehto on selkeästi kalliimpi kuin valitsemani vaihtoehto. Mainoksessa korostettiin myös kuinka bussi vie suoraan satamaan. Entä jos en halunnutkaan suoraan sinne? Nämä ovat ihan todellisia tekijöitä päätöksentekoprosessissa.
> 
> Mutta tokihan EB-silmälasien läpi tarkasteltuna EB on ratkaisu mihin tahansa ongelmaan. Asiakkaan mielestä tosin välttämättä ei ole, mutta matkustinhan kuitenkin sinne Vantaan kentälle EB:lla - ei pääse kukaan sanomaan että vältän sitä silloinkin kun se on mitenkuten järkevin vaihtoehto.


Niin, EB kuljettaakin asiakkaansa perille asti, toisin kuin OB. Monelle tuo satamaan asti vieminen on kullanarvoinen asia, sillä moni joka ei Helsingin seudulla asu, oudoksuu siellä yksin liikkumista. Monelle on myös mukavuudesta kyse, kun pääsee suoraan sinne minne on menossa. Ja tämän näkee ihan konkreettisesti seuraamalla Paunun autoja Länsisatamassa etenkin viikonloppuisin Baltic Princessin tulo/lähtöaikoina.
On toki hienoa että Sinä olet omatoiminen etkä halua satamaan. J_J varmaan voi selventää olisiki sinut matkapaketteinesi voinut jättää vaikka Myyrmäkeen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin, EB kuljettaakin asiakkaansa perille asti, toisin kuin OB. [...]
> On toki hienoa että Sinä olet omatoiminen etkä halua satamaan. J_J varmaan voi selventää olisiki sinut matkapaketteinesi voinut jättää vaikka Myyrmäkeen.


Ja tämä on Onnibusin vika kuinka?

Ehkäpä vain on niin että olen Helsingissä tottunut kävelemään rautatieasemalta Kauppatorille ja pidän sitä tässä tilanteessa lisäarvona enkä haittana, kun voi lapselle esitellä katumaisemia... Mutta eihän minun tätä tarvitse perustella. Kerroin vain miten tämän koen. Ei ole kenenkään pakko ottaa tosikseen. Mutta jos ei ota, voi olla että asioin rahoineni muualla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ei kai sen nyt pitäisi olla maailman vaikein asia ymmärtää, että asiakkaita on monenlaisia ja monenlaisille konsepteille on tilausta. Onnibussin mukaantulo pakottaa vanhat firmat varmistamaan, että korkeimmilla hinnoilla tosiaan saa vastinetta, mikä on ihan hyvä. Mutta ei kaikkien tarvitse hinnalla kilpailla. Nythän tilanne on sillä tavalla aika selkeä, että Onnibus tarjoaa halvimman, VR nopeimman ja EB palvelevimman yhteyden. Eli asiakkaan näkökulmasta kenttä on aika hyvin peitetty ja omista tarpeista ja preferensseistä katsoen aina löytyy hyvä vaihtoehto. Itse tällä hetkellä suosin aika paljon EB-busseja Tampere - Helsinki -väliä kulkiessani ja syynä on myöhäiset lähdöt läpi yön yhdistettynä mahdollisuuteen ostaa lippu vasta bussissa. Mutta minä toki saankin tällä hetkellä opiskelijana liput puoleen hintaan, eli lipun hinta ei tunnu niin kalliilta, että välittäisin halvemmista. Vaan jos täyden hinnan joutuisi maksamaan, Onnibus saattaisi muuttua hyvinkin houkuttelevaksi vaihtoehdoksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse tällä hetkellä suosin aika paljon EB-busseja Tampere - Helsinki -väliä kulkiessani ja syynä on myöhäiset lähdöt läpi yön yhdistettynä mahdollisuuteen ostaa lippu vasta bussissa. Mutta minä toki saankin tällä hetkellä opiskelijana liput puoleen hintaan, eli lipun hinta ei tunnu niin kalliilta, että välittäisin halvemmista. Vaan jos täyden hinnan joutuisi maksamaan, Onnibus saattaisi muuttua hyvinkin houkuttelevaksi vaihtoehdoksi.


Hyvin kiteytetty. EB:n etu ovat todella ne illan myöhäiset lähdöt, jolloin juna ei enää palvele. Ja lentoasemayhteys (jos kohta niin hidas ettei se kilpaile mitenkään tasavertaisesti liittymälennon kanssa). Ja tämähän se Onnibusin logiikka on, että jos kaikki saisivat saman hinnan kuin nyt opiskelijat, kysyntä lähtisi rajuun kasvuun. Kuten on lähtenyt jo alkukokemusten perusteella.

Sopii tietysti kysyä miksi VR ei halua palvella myöhäisillan kulkijoita. Esim. Helsinki-Tampere -välillä on taatusti jonkin verran palvelematonta kysyntää klo 23-00 välillä lähtevälle vuorolle, koska Helsingissä sentään on kaikenlaista kulttuuritarjontaa johon voisi tutustua enemmän jos yhteydet toimisivat paremmin. Nykyisellään moni jättää varmasti menemättä, kun ei ole pakottavaa tarvetta. Poikkeukset vahvistavat säännön: esim. joku megakonsertti silloin tällöin vetää väkeä kaukaa siitä huolimatta että kotiin pääsy voi olla tuskainen taival. Samoin lentoyhteydet maailmalta tulevat usein niin myöhään että viimeinen juna on jo mennyt. Eli ei ole mitään iloa hankkiutua Tikkurilaan kun ei enää kuitenkaan pääse siitä junalla eteenpäin. Sama juttu sitten kun Kehärata valmistuu ellei VR samalla lisää kaukojunatarjontaansa.

----------


## ultrix

> Tässähän se elämän onni ja autuus taas kerran tuli. Onneksi Onnibus... Siitä se riemu syttyy, kuinkas muutenkaan


Onhan tietysti varsin todennäköistä, että jokin muukin bussiyritys alkaa liikennöidä _suoria_ pikavuoroja tuolloin ilman välipysähdyksiä (pl. mahdollisesti rampit ja Hämeenlinnakeskus). Mutta Onnibus on kokolailla varmuudella toimijana ko. reitillä.




> Meinaat että valkeakoskelta pitäisi ajaa omaa pikavuoroa kun ei sinne junallakaan pääse? Koskas näemme Onnibussin mainoksen?
> 
> Ps. Ihan vinkkinä, aikataulusta näkee mitkä vuorot kiertää Valkeakosken ja Rixun kautta, niin ei tarvitse sitä hitainta valita


Näitäkin vuoroja näköjään on, jotka skippaavat Koskin ja Rixun kokonaan. Rampit ja Hämeenlinna toki pidentävät matka-aikaa jonkin verran, luokkaa 5 minuuttia kumpikin. Näitä en vastusta, koska ovat tärkeää palvelua niiden palvelualueella asuville ja sinne matkustaville. 

Jostain syystä kuitenkaan ei ole koskaan osunut omalle kohdalle EB-vuoroa, joka olisi ajanut suoraan käymättä kummassakaan kauppalassa. Toki niiden kautta ajaminen on elämys itsessään eikä niissä ole minulle yleensä mitään suoranaista haittaa. VLK-reitin paras puoli onkin Sääksmäen sillat, joita on ilo katsella silloin kun ei ole mihinkään kiire. Mutta jos ajatellaan tyypillistä vaativaa matkustajaa, joka haluaa mahdollisimman nopeasti perille Helsinkiin/Tampereelle, jokainen koukkaus ärsyttää. Etenkin jos autotallissa seisoo oma kiesi.

Valkeakosken Ilpolle tarjoutuu parin vuoden päästä mahdollisuus aloittaa reittiliikenne Valkeakoskelta Helsinkiin. On pitkälti Ojalan klaanista kiinni, mihin yhteenliittymään haluavat kuulua vai ovatko itsenäisiä.

Ja junaliikenne ValkeakoskiToijala synkronoituna kaukojuniin ei ole mikään mahdottomuus, kunhan rata parannetaan henkilöliikenteelle hyväksyttäväksi. Bussia saa ajaa vaikka routineella hiekkatiellä, mutta junaliikenteen turvallisuusmääräykset ovat nykyisin niin tiukat, että tasoristeyksien näkemäalueiden pitää olla tarpeeksi laajat ja radalla pitää olla kulunvalvonta. Syöttöjunayhteys parantaisi koskilaisten yhteyksiä paitsi Helsinkiin, myös etenkin Turkuun ja pohjoiseen Tamperetta lukuunottamatta (pohjoisemmas kyllä, koska merkittävä osa IC-junista jatkaa Tampereelta pohjoiseen).

----------


## J_J

> Ja tämä on Onnibusin vika kuinka?
> 
> Ehkäpä vain on niin että olen Helsingissä tottunut kävelemään rautatieasemalta Kauppatorille ja pidän sitä tässä tilanteessa lisäarvona enkä haittana, kun voi lapselle esitellä katumaisemia... Mutta eihän minun tätä tarvitse perustella. Kerroin vain miten tämän koen. Ei ole kenenkään pakko ottaa tosikseen. Mutta jos ei ota, voi olla että asioin rahoineni muualla.


Kuten sanot, jokainen saa toimia parhaaksi kokemallaan tavalla. Mikäli itse olen pyrkimässä (satamasta lähtevään) laivaan, menen ilomielin perille satamaan asti yhdellä ja samalla kulkuneuvolla/lipulla, etenkin kun se satamayhteys ei käytännössä maksa yhtään lisää... Jos kuitenkin on halu kävellä satamaan vaikka Kampista (tai vaikka Martinlaaksosta, Lommilasta tai ihan mistä parhaalta tuntuu), niin kaikin mokomin  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:41 ----------




> Niin, EB kuljettaakin asiakkaansa perille asti, toisin kuin OB. Monelle tuo satamaan asti vieminen on kullanarvoinen asia, sillä moni joka ei Helsingin seudulla asu, oudoksuu siellä yksin liikkumista. Monelle on myös mukavuudesta kyse, kun pääsee suoraan sinne minne on menossa. Ja tämän näkee ihan konkreettisesti seuraamalla Paunun autoja Länsisatamassa etenkin viikonloppuisin Baltic Princessin tulo/lähtöaikoina.
> On toki hienoa että Sinä olet omatoiminen etkä halua satamaan. J_J varmaan voi selventää olisiki sinut matkapaketteinesi voinut jättää vaikka Myyrmäkeen.


Paunun vuoroista ei tietääkseni ainakaan Myyrmäkeen voi jäädä, mutta mikäli Korkeasaari -paketin ostanut haluaa jäädä kyydistä esimerkiksi Haagaan tai vaikka Tervakoskelle (halutessaan kävellä ja näyttää maisemia lapselleen), niin ei sitä kukaan estämässä ole. Toki tuo hukkaan menevä (kävely)aika on sitten vastaavasti pois siitä apinalaaksossa vierailuun käytettävissä olevasta ajasta. Korkeasaari ja Linnanmäki -paketin (sis. bussimatkat, sisäänpääsy kohteeseen) voi siis ostaa bussista ilman ennakkovarausta, kuten useimmat pakettimatkailijat tekevätkin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mikäli itse olen pyrkimässä (satamasta lähtevään) laivaan, menen ilomielin perille satamaan asti yhdellä ja samalla kulkuneuvolla/lipulla, etenkin kun se satamayhteys ei käytännössä maksa yhtään lisää...


Varmaan toimisin itsekin toisin jos olisin lähdössä risteilylle ja mukana olisi paljon matkatavaraa. Tässä tapauksessa vaan en ollut, eikä matkatavaroitakaan ollut. Vaikka en mikään aivan erityinen Helsinki-fani olekaan, kävely Esplanadin kautta Kauppatorille voi aurinkoisena kesäpäivänä olla positiivinen kokemus, jota en välttämättä haluaisi skipata kerran vuodessa tehtävällä reissulla vain siksi että pääseen kiilusilmäisen päämäärätietoisesti suoraan Korkeasaaren lautalle. Matkakin voi olla osa elämystä.  :Wink: 

Puhun kiilusilmäisestä päämäärätietoisuudesta siksi kun itse satun olemaan niin päämäärätietoinen, että en oikein osaa tehdä mitään tai mennä minnekään ilman tarkoitusta, vain "huvin vuoksi". Minun pitää keksiä itselleni päämäärä jota kohti kulkea. Mutta jo varhain opin, että itse asiassa toisinaan voi käydä niin että kun pyrkii jotain tavoitetta kohti, matkalla voi kohdata jotain vielä tärkeämpää, hauskempaa, mielenkiintoisempaa jne. Päämäärä voi olla itsetarkoitus, mutta se voi olla myös välineellinen tavoite jonka kautta avautuu paljon uusia näköaloja, joita ei ole ajatellut olevan olemassakaan. On tärkeää olla päämäärä, mutta mikä se on ei välttämättä ole niin tärkeää. Pitkällä aikavälillä olemme kaikki kuolleita - ja jos näin ajattelee, niin ikinä ei kannata tehdä yhtään mitään. Mutta kun keksii itselleen realistisia päämääriä, niiden kautta tavoittaa paljon muutakin, ja motivaatio/mielenkiinto säilyy.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Onko nyt muutenkaan hirveän tarkoituksenmukaista juuttua yhteen Korkeasaari-pakettiin? Ihmisillä on tuhat muutakin syytä tulla Helsinkiin, ja Paunu tuskin tarjoaa pakettimatkaa jokaiselle. Janin vertailu matka-ajoista ja kustannuksista pätee ihan hyvin edelleen yleistapaukseen.

----------


## J_J

> Varmaan toimisin itsekin toisin jos olisin lähdössä risteilylle ja mukana olisi paljon matkatavaraa. Tässä tapauksessa vaan en ollut, eikä matkatavaroitakaan ollut. Vaikka en mikään aivan erityinen Helsinki-fani olekaan, kävely Esplanadin kautta Kauppatorille voi aurinkoisena kesäpäivänä olla positiivinen kokemus, jota en välttämättä haluaisi skipata kerran vuodessa tehtävällä reissulla vain siksi että pääseen kiilusilmäisen päämäärätietoisesti suoraan Korkeasaaren lautalle. Matkakin voi olla osa elämystä.


Et sinä sillä Paununkaan "Korkeasaari Expressillä" suoraan Kauppatorille pääse. Espaa pitkin 99% varmuudella senkin kyydissä saat kulkea vieläpä Kampin kautta  :Wink:

----------


## Koala

Tässä keskustelussa on ollut pari sivua aika inhottava sävy. Yhden mielestä Onnibus on hyvä juttu ja EB-miehet vinoilevat hänelle minkä ehtivät. Onko tämä nyt foorumin linjan mukaista asiallista keskustelua? Ei tee kauheasti mieli sanoa mitään kun Onnibus-myönteinen kommentti aiheuttaa tiukkaa väheksyntää.

----------


## J_J

> Tässä keskustelussa on ollut pari sivua aika inhottava sävy. Yhden mielestä Onnibus on hyvä juttu ja EB-miehet vinoilevat hänelle minkä ehtivät. Onko tämä nyt foorumin linjan mukaista asiallista keskustelua? Ei tee kauheasti mieli sanoa mitään kun Onnibus-myönteinen kommentti aiheuttaa tiukkaa väheksyntää.


Toisaalta viestiketjun aihe lienee "Expressbusin kesätarjoukset"... Ja niinikään toisaalta, jos ei tee mieli mitään sanoa, voi jättää sanomattakin  :Wink: 

Toisekseen, eräs "Onniuskovainen" aloitti itse vertailun Onnibussiin, joten sitä saa mitä tilaa  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Sopii tietysti kysyä miksi VR ei halua palvella myöhäisillan kulkijoita. Esim. Helsinki-Tampere -välillä on taatusti jonkin verran palvelematonta kysyntää klo 23-00 välillä lähtevälle vuorolle, koska Helsingissä sentään on kaikenlaista kulttuuritarjontaa johon voisi tutustua enemmän jos yhteydet toimisivat paremmin.


Klo 23:06, IC² 189 Helsinki - Tampere. Päivittäin. (Tampereella vaihtoyhteys yli tunnin aikaisemmin lähteneeseen Rovaniemen yöjunaan. Päivittäin.)

----------


## Koala

> Toisekseen, eräs "Onniuskovainen" aloitti itse vertailun Onnibussiin, joten sitä saa mitä tilaa


Tää Onniuskovaiseksi leimaaminen mua ärsyttää. No, offtopic mutta...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Klo 23:06, IC² 189 Helsinki - Tampere. Päivittäin. (Tampereella vaihtoyhteys yli tunnin aikaisemmin lähteneeseen Rovaniemen yöjunaan. Päivittäin.)


Ahaa, tämä taitaa olla uutuus? Muistini mukaan takavuosina viimeinen yhteys lähti joskus 22.20 - 22.30 paikkeilla. Tämä on toki parannus. Lentoyhteyksien jatkoyhteytenä saattaa olla vähän tiukka viimeisille Helsinkiin saapuville Finnairin Euroopan-lennoille, jos ovat muutamankaan minuutin myöhässä (yleensähän nämä saapuvat n. klo 22.00 pintaan tai jonkin verran jälkeen). Lähinnä tosin silloin jos pitää odottaa laukkua ruumasta hihnan äärellä. Jos pääsee suoraan koneesta kävelemään tullin kautta ulos niin silloin ei ole niin paha.

Mutta ainakin Lufthansan lento Münchenistä saapuu 23.05. Sille tuo myöhäisin juna on liian aikainen.

Jos junaan aiotaan jatkossa Kehäradan valmistuttua saada houkuteltua lentomatkustajia niin pitäisi jo lennon myöhästymisriskin vuoksikin saada ainakin vielä yksi esim. klo 00.06 lähtevä juna tuon 23.06:n lisäksi. Muuten on liian suuri riski lähteä seikkailemaan Tikkurilaan kiireessä: jos missaakin Tampereen-junan, seuraava on vasta aamulla - siinä laiturilla tuntisi itsensä varmasti aika tyhmäksi. Erityisesti ulkomainen vieras. Toki varhaisaamuun tarvitaan myös vuoro tai pari toiseen suuntaan. Ideaalitilanteessa olisi hyvä jos läpi yön pääsisi vaikka sitten edes joka toinen tunti jotta selviäisi edes jonkinlaisella odotuksella (mieluiten lämpimässä ja valvotussa odotushallissa) eikä tarvisisi etsiä tilapäistä yösijaa. (Ceterum censeo että Kehärata on huono vaihdollinen lentoasemayhteys pohjoiseen. Lentorata sen olla pitäisi, tai vähintään jollakin jipolla aikaansaatu vaihdoton yhteys vaikka sitten Kehärataa hyödyntäen. Tämä neutraloisi hieman myös myöhästymisen riskiä.)

----------


## J_J

> Mutta ainakin Lufthansan lento Münchenistä saapuu 23.05. Sille tuo myöhäisin juna on liian aikainen.


ExpressBus palvelee tähänkin tarpeeseen, lentoasemalta T2:sta lähtee Tampereen suuntaan vuorot klo 23.10 ja 00.10. Perillä Tampereella molemmat on melko paljon nopeammin, kuin seuraava mahdollinen raideyhteys  :Wink: 

Tarjoushintojen saatavuudesta näihin lähtöihin en osaa sanoa, mutta jos on varaa lennellä Finskillä tai Lufthansalla, on varmaan varaa maksaa kyydistä Vantaa - Tampere sama summa, minkä taksi veloittaa vaikkapa Keskustori - Olkahinen -matkasta?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ExpressBus palvelee tähänkin tarpeeseen, lentoasemalta T2:sta lähtee Tampereen suuntaan vuorot klo 23.10 ja 00.10. Perillä Tampereella molemmat on melko paljon nopeammin, kuin seuraava mahdollinen raideyhteys


No, Expressbussilla minä viimeksi kuljinkin Vantaan lentoasemalta takaisin Tamperelle, nimenomaan 00.10 vuorolla.

Mutta jos katsotaan asiaa pidemmällä tähtäimellä niin kun nykyään suurin osa bisnesmatkustajista kulkee Vantaalta Tampereelle liittymälennolla, niin jatkossa nämä hyvin todennäköisesti loppuvat. 2,5 tunnin bussiyhteys on aika huono substituutti 0,5 tunnin lennolle. Se ei tule saamaan suosiota, tai jos se on siinä tilanteessa ainoa vaihtoehto, niin sitten Tampereen houkuttavuus bisnesmatkakohteena romahtaa banaanitasavallan tasolle.

1,0 - 1,5 tunnin junayhteys sen sijaan olisi siedettävä substituutti kun ottaa huomioon, että junalla voi tarjota enemmän vuoroja ja toisaalta kyytiin nousemisen muodollisuudet ovat niin paljon kevyemmät että aikaa säästyy valtavasti. 1,0 tunnin junayhteys vaatisi suoraa junayhteyttä ja Lentorataa. "Köyhän miehen Lentoradalla" eli kaukojunalla Kehäradalta pääradalle ilman junan vaihtoa päästäisiin ehkä 1,5 tuntiin. Vaihdollisena yhteys saattaisi myös kestää n. 1,5 tuntia parhaimmillaan, mutta sisältäisi junan vaihtoon liittyvän epävarmuuden (mitä jos myöhästyy?) ja matkalaukkujen raahaamisen kiireessä junasta toiseen. Se ei ole houkuttava vaihtoehto.

Asian ydin on se, että jos lähtee yrittämään nopeampaa junamatkaa ja epäonnistuu myöhästymisen vuoksi, on sinä aikana missannut todennäköisesti jo yhden bussin kun joutuu palaamaan takaisin lentoasemalle päästäkseen bussin kyytiin. Ja sitten se matka kestää kumminkin 2,5 tuntia. Tässä on kokonaisuus hukassa. Ei kukaan halua tällaisia sekoilumahdollisuuksia. Bussin ja junan olisi syytä lähteä samasta paikasta, jotta niitä voisi käyttää toistensa korvikkeina tarpeen mukaan. Eli kaukojunan pitäisi lähteä suoraan lentoasemalta. Jos näin ei ole niin siedettävä hätävaravaihtoehto olisi että myös bussi lähtisi Tikkurilan asemalta eikä lentoasemalta. Tai sitten kulkisi Tikkurilan aseman kautta lentoasemalle ja siitä eteenpäin.




> Tarjoushintojen saatavuudesta näihin lähtöihin en osaa sanoa, mutta jos on varaa lennellä Finskillä tai Lufthansalla, on varmaan varaa maksaa kyydistä Vantaa - Tampere sama summa, minkä taksi veloittaa vaikkapa Keskustori - Olkahinen -matkasta?


Nettisivu nimenomaan ilmoittaa että lentoasemayhteyksille ei ole tarjouksia.

Tuolle "on kyllä varaa" -kommentille kyllä naurahdan vaivautuneesti. Olin nimittäin tuolloin heinäkuussa lomamatkalla Madridissa. Menin maanantaina, yövyin neljä yötä (neljän tähden hotellissa) ja palasin perjantaina. Lennot olivat Lufthansalla HEL-MUC-MAD-MUC-HEL. Kokonaisuutena maksoin lennoista ja hotellista tasan 500 . Lentokenttämatkasta Madridissa ei tullut lisäkuluja kun kuljin metrolla ja ostin 5 päivän lipun, johon lentokenttäyhteys kuului mukaan ilman lisämaksua.

Mutta tuo Expressbus...! Se maksoi muistaakseni reilut 24  suuntaansa eli hiuksen verran alle 50  meno-paluu. Se on 10 % koko muun matkan kustannuksesta. Kun katsoo vähän mitä vastinetta rahalle saa niin kyllä minusta lentokilometrit Madridiin sai suhteessa pilkkahintaan verrattuna siihen mitä Expressbus Suomessa maksoi. Se oli matkani suhteellisesti kallein osa, kenties lukuunottamatta öistä taksimatkaa linja-autoasemalta kotiin (menoaikataulu oli niin mukava että menin kotoa linja-autoasemalle bussilla, ja kun minulla on kk-lippu, siitä ei tullut lisäkulua).

Homma menee niin että polttoaineiden hintojen noususta huolimatta lentomatkustuksen hinnat ovat tulleet kilpailun myötä rajusti alas viimeisen 25 vuoden aikana. Samaan aikaan bussi- ja junamatkustus on Suomessa kallistunut hirmuisesti, mikä tuskin on ihme kun tietää että kilpailua ei ole vaan monopolit sanelevat hinnat. Toisinaan (esim. Ryanairin kanssa) ollaan jo tilanteessa jossa lento toiselle puolelle Eurooppaa on halvempi kuin bussimatka alle 200 km päähän!

----------


## Lasse

> Homma menee niin että polttoaineiden hintojen noususta huolimatta lentomatkustuksen hinnat ovat tulleet kilpailun myötä rajusti alas viimeisen 25 vuoden aikana. Samaan aikaan bussi- ja junamatkustus on Suomessa kallistunut hirmuisesti, mikä tuskin on ihme kun tietää että kilpailua ei ole vaan monopolit sanelevat hinnat. Toisinaan (esim. Ryanairin kanssa) ollaan jo tilanteessa jossa lento toiselle puolelle Eurooppaa on halvempi kuin bussimatka alle 200 km päähän!


Kolikon kääntöpuoli vaan on se että kovassa kilpailussa puristetut hinnat ovat ajaneet lentoyhtiöt taloudelliseen ahdinkoon. Jossain vaiheessa (ehkä vieläkin) pystyi lyömään vetoakin siitä mikä yhtiö kaatuu seuraavaksi.

Norwegian lentää Suomesta edullisella Virolaisella työehtosopimuksella. Tuleeko linja-autonkuljettajien tulevaisuudessa siirtyä  vaikka Albanian työehtosopimukseen että saamme bussihinnat mahdollisimman alas?
Enkä lähtisi kauhean suuresti mainostamaan Ryanairin kaltaista yhtiötä, yhtiötä joka on saanut netissä ihan oman "fanisivustonsa": www.ihateryanair.org

Tämä kertomus kertoo aika paljon ko yhtiön palveluasenteesta: http://www.ihateryanair.org/ryanair-...r-destination/

----------


## tkp

Ja juurihan saimme lukea kuinka Ryaniar lopettaa kaikki Turun vuorot ja lopettaa tukun muita Suomen lentoja. Lieneekö yleistyvää näissä halpafirmoissa että heti kun joku vuoro näyttää vähän miinusta niin lopetetaan vuoro?

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuulin juuri Radio Novalta ExpressBussin mainoksen, jossa hehkutettiin että Tampereelle, Joensuuhun jne. vain viidellä eurolla, ammattilaiskuskin kyydissä.

----------


## aki

> Kuulin juuri Radio Novalta ExpressBussin mainoksen, jossa hehkutettiin että Tampereelle, Joensuuhun jne. vain viidellä eurolla, ammattilaiskuskin kyydissä.


Näin on, EB:n kesällä alkanutta tarjouskampanjaa on jatkettu vuoden loppuun asti. Vaatii tosin sitkeyttä jos haluaa löytää esim. Hki-Turku välille lähes ilmaisen 2 lipun, aika monelle ALE-hintaiselle vuorolle tulee ilmoitus "tämän vuoron nettilipunmyynti on päättynyt tai tarjoushintaiset liput ovat loppuneet"

----------


## Jarppi

> Näin on, EB:n kesällä alkanutta tarjouskampanjaa on jatkettu vuoden loppuun asti. Vaatii tosin sitkeyttä jos haluaa löytää esim. Hki-Turku välille lähes ilmaisen 2 lipun, aika monelle ALE-hintaiselle vuorolle tulee ilmoitus "tämän vuoron nettilipunmyynti on päättynyt tai tarjoushintaiset liput ovat loppuneet"


Niin käsittääkseni ne halvimmat (2eur) liput on PL:n tiettyihin express vuoroihin ja niitä on n. 2-5 lippua/vuoro. Ja Viiden euron liput muutamalle Vainion vuorolle 5kpl/vuoro. Mutta ainakin Vainiolla on sitten kaikkille muille vuoroille netistä ostetut liput 25 eur/kpl. Ja siitä hinnasta saa vielä kaikki normaalit alennukset. Eli menopaluu 45 eur. ja opiskelija 12,50 eur. Ja jos on esim.3 aikuista ryhmänä liikkeellä jää yhden suunnan hinnaksi enään 18,80eur Joten mielestäni ihan kohtuullinen hinta Tku-Hki välille. Siitä mikä on riittävän halpaa, voidaan tietysti olla montaa mieltä..

----------


## dreamy83

> Näin on, EB:n kesällä alkanutta tarjouskampanjaa on jatkettu vuoden loppuun asti. Vaatii tosin sitkeyttä jos haluaa löytää esim. Hki-Turku välille lähes ilmaisen 2 lipun, aika monelle ALE-hintaiselle vuorolle tulee ilmoitus "tämän vuoron nettilipunmyynti on päättynyt tai tarjoushintaiset liput ovat loppuneet"


Ja se onkin outo lähtökohta, että asiakkaalta vaaditaan sitä sitkeyttä löytää lippuja. Se, mitä Matkahuollon / EB:n olisi ehdottomasti saatava ajan tasalle, on tuo verkkokauppa. Nyt se on monin tavoin ajastaan jäljessä ja minusta se ei ole hyvää joukkoliikennettä, jossa ilmoitetaan, että lippuja ei ole vaikka asiakas olisi rahat kourassa valmis sellaisen ostamaan. Tämä siitä syystä, että ihmiset yhä useammin ostavat matkansa tehokkaiden nettimyymälöiden kautta. Näin on asia ainakin Onnibusilla, VR:llä, lento- ja laivayhtiöillä. Nämä muutokset tuohon verkkokauppaan olisi syytä tehdä mahdollisimman pian:

-Lipunmyynnin kiintiöt toimimaan siten, että kun tarjousliput loppu, niin loput lipuista normihinnoin myyntiin.
-Aikarajat pois. Ei ole tätä päivää, että lippu pitää ostaa lähtöä edeltävää työpäivän klo 13 ennen.
-Lipun toimitus oltava muutakin tietä kun vain tulostimella. Kaikilla ei ole tulostinta ja toisaalta mitä vähemmän paperiroskaa, sitä ympäristöystävällisempää. Eli mobiililiput sinnekin, ilman että kuljettaja tulostaa automaattisesti ylimääräistä lippua.
-Mihin ihmeeseen tarvitaan virallisia henkilötodistuksia kun ostat lipun netistä?

----------


## aki

> Niin käsittääkseni ne halvimmat (2eur) liput on PL:n tiettyihin express vuoroihin ja niitä on n. 2-5 lippua/vuoro. Ja Viiden euron liput muutamalle Vainion vuorolle 5kpl/vuoro. Mutta ainakin Vainiolla on sitten kaikkille muille vuoroille netistä ostetut liput 25 eur/kpl. 
> Joten mielestäni ihan kohtuullinen hinta Tku-Hki välille. Siitä mikä on riittävän halpaa, voidaan tietysti olla montaa mieltä..


Onnilla pääsee Turkuun yleisesti hintaan 7.90-12.90 ja lipun saa heti seuraavalle päivälle, on siinä melkoisesti eroa vainion ja PL:n 25-30 normihintoihin. Mun mielestä yli 20 maksava lippu on liian kallis esim. Hki-Turku tai Hki-Tampere välistä. Onnin systeemi on kyllä huomattavasti EB:n kampanjaa parempi koska lippujen hinnat nousevat portaittain, eikä kalleinkaan lippu maksa yli 20 euroa. EB:llä taas myydään vain muutama sikahalpa lippu ja loput normihinnalla. Voi tietysti olla ettei MH:n lipunmyyntijärjestelmä salli hintojen porrastamista samaan tapaan kuin OB:n käyttämä myyntijärjestelmä.

----------


## rane

Onko syytä vertailla ollenkaan onnibussin ja expressbussin hintoja, koska kyseessä ovat vielä aivan eri tuotteet.
Arkisin onnibussilla 4 vuoroa Tku-Hki, expressbusilla 36,
viikonloppuna onnilla 2 vuoroa, eb:llä 32. Odotetaan vielä ensi vuosi, niin nähdään mitä tuotteita on tarjolla.

----------


## aki

> Onko syytä vertailla ollenkaan onnibussin ja expressbussin hintoja, koska kyseessä ovat vielä aivan eri tuotteet.
> Arkisin onnibussilla 4 vuoroa Tku-Hki, expressbusilla 36,
> viikonloppuna onnilla 2 vuoroa, eb:llä 32. Odotetaan vielä ensi vuosi, niin nähdään mitä tuotteita on tarjolla.


Sekä OB:lla että EB:llä pääsee Helsingistä Turkuun, miksei hintoja siis mielestäsi pitäisi vertailla? Eihän vuoromäärillä ole mitään tekemistä sen asian kanssa!

----------


## Jarppi

> Onnilla pääsee Turkuun yleisesti hintaan 7.90-12.90 ja lipun saa heti seuraavalle päivälle, on siinä melkoisesti eroa vainion ja PL:n 25-30 normihintoihin. Mun mielestä yli 20 maksava lippu on liian kallis esim. Hki-Turku tai Hki-Tampere välistä. Onnin systeemi on kyllä huomattavasti EB:n kampanjaa parempi koska lippujen hinnat nousevat portaittain, eikä kalleinkaan lippu maksa yli 20 euroa. EB:llä taas myydään vain muutama sikahalpa lippu ja loput normihinnalla. Voi tietysti olla ettei MH:n lipunmyyntijärjestelmä salli hintojen porrastamista samaan tapaan kuin OB:n käyttämä myyntijärjestelmä.


Siitä ollaan samaa mieltä, että Onnin lipunmyynti on fiksumpi ja matkahuollon järjestelmä on jäänyt pahasti kehityksestä jälkeen. Mutta jos Onnin hinnat ovat jatkuvasti vielä päivää ennen 7,90-12,90, kertoo se minun mielestä vajaasta täyttöasteesta. Ja se ei tietysti pitkällä tähtäimellä ole hyvä asia. Sillä eikös nuo halvat hinnat edellytä hyvää täyttöastetta? Tosiaan EB:n ja OB:n vertaaminen ei ehkä vielä ole ihan reilua, koska lähtöjä on niin eri määrät. Sitten kun Onnilla on kerran tunnissa yhteys Helsinki-Vantaalle ja lähtöjä muutenkin tunnin välein ympäri vuorokauden voidaan alkaa vertailla. Ja tähän on mielestäni turha sitä rahtia vetää mukaan. En jaksa uskoa että pelkällä rahdilla saadaan hiljaiset vuorot kannattavaksi. Aina pitäisi ajatella kokonaisuutta ja sitä miksi se toinen tuote maksaa enemmän... Tässä tapauksessa sillä kalliimmalla hinnalla voi päättää itse milloin haluaa lähteä ja meneekö vaikka keskellä yötä suoraan lentoasemalle ilman lisämaksuja. Toisille hinta on ykkös kriteeri ja toisille laaja vuorotarjonta tai esim.  suora yhteys lentoasemalle. Tarvitseeko itseasiassa enään edes vertailla, sillä molemmille ryhmille on nyt oma konsepti. Ja jotta kukaan ei pahoita mieltään, niin mainittakoon, että en tällä kirjoituksella halua millään tavalla kritisoida, halventaa tai vähätellä Onnibussia enkä heidän uskollisia tukijoitaan.

----------


## tkp

EB:n pikkujoulutarjous Tamperelaisessa lupaa auton kaikki paikat 5:llä Tampere-Helsinki välillä perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin 30.11-16.12 välillä.

----------


## zige94

> EB:n pikkujoulutarjous Tamperelaisessa lupaa auton kaikki paikat 5:llä Tampere-Helsinki välillä perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin 30.11-16.12 välillä.


Oliko mitään erikoisehtoja, esim. liput ostettava etukäteen tms? Miten aikovat saada kaikki halukkaat kyytiin? Vai ajavatko vuorot 2-3autolla?

----------


## pehkonen

> Oliko mitään erikoisehtoja, esim. liput ostettava etukäteen tms? Miten aikovat saada kaikki halukkaat kyytiin? Vai ajavatko vuorot 2-3autolla?


Tarjoustiedot löytyvät tuolta  http://www.expressbus.fi/tre-hki-uusi


Kaikki auton paikat 5  / kpl

Liput ostettava verkkokaupasta viimeistään edellisenä päivänä klo 13.00 mennessä. (tarj. voimassa 30.11. - 16.12.)

Tampere-Helsinki
12.45P
16.45P
15.15S 	
Helsinki-Tampere
15.15P
16.55P
19.45P, S
20.15P, S

Lisäksi ovat ne normaalit rajoitetut paikat viikolla

Ostettava verkkokaupasta viimeistään viisi päivää ennen matkapäivää. 


Tampere-Helsinki
6.00M-P
12.00M-P
13.30M-P
16.45M-P
17.15L,S 	

Helsinki-Tampere
6.05M-L
8.45M-P
10.15M-P
14.55L
16.25M-P
16.55M-P
19.45M-S
20.15M-P,S

----------


## zige94

> EB:n pikkujoulutarjous Tamperelaisessa lupaa auton kaikki paikat 5:llä Tampere-Helsinki välillä perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin 30.11-16.12 välillä.





> Tarjoustiedot löytyvät tuolta  http://www.expressbus.fi/tre-hki-uusi
> 
> 
> Kaikki auton paikat 5  / kpl
> 
> Liput ostettava verkkokaupasta viimeistään edellisenä päivänä klo 13.00 mennessä. (tarj. voimassa 30.11. - 16.12.)


Okei, kiitos. Yritin etsiä tuota itsekkin aikasemmin, mutten löytänyt.. Ja ymmärsin tuon tkp:n viestin aluksi niin että koskee kaikki vuoroja. Aika vähänhän noita vuoroja on, ja tarjousvuorot tarkoituksella lähellä Onnibussin vuoroja  :Laughing:  Mutta, noihin vuoroihin siis, joilla myydään auton kaikki paikat 5eurolla, ei voi ollenkaan ostaa kuljettajalta lippua jos tulee jostain matkan varrelta kyytiin, tai jos on jo aikasemmin ostanut matkahuollon toimipisteestä lipun ko. vuoroon? Kuski vain sanoo "Bussi täynnä, et pääse kyytiin" ja kaasuttaa pois? Normaalistihan on lisäautoja, jos vaikuttaa että vuoro on täysi (esim. viimeksi kun Kotkaan menin Pohjolan Liikenteen vuorolla eräänä lauantaina 10:15. 1. auto ajoi koko matkan Helsinki - Kotka (ja kävi vaihtomatkustajat Haminaan heittämässä koska oli n. 40min myöhässä), toinen vara-auto ajoi perässä Helsinki - Loviisa ja kolmas vain Helsinki - Porvoo.

----------


## aki

Osaako joku sanoa onnistuuko matkustaminen tarjouslipulla kun nousee kyytiin reitin varrelta? Tarkoitus olisi siis ostaa EB:n 19 hintainen tarjouslippu Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin, mutta kyytiin nousisin Jämsästä. Eli hyväksyykö kuljettaja Jyväskylä-Helsinki-lipun jos tulen kyytiin vasta Jämsästä?

----------


## Hatka

> Osaako joku sanoa onnistuuko matkustaminen tarjouslipulla kun nousee kyytiin reitin varrelta? Tarkoitus olisi siis ostaa EB:n 19 hintainen tarjouslippu Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin, mutta kyytiin nousisin Jämsästä. Eli hyväksyykö kuljettaja Jyväskylä-Helsinki-lipun jos tulen kyytiin vasta Jämsästä?


Ei ainakaan pitäisi hyväksyä kuin Jyväskylän alueella.  :Frown:

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...Tarkoitus olisi siis ostaa EB:n 19 hintainen tarjouslippu Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin, mutta kyytiin nousisin Jämsästä. Eli hyväksyykö kuljettaja Jyväskylä-Helsinki-lipun jos tulen kyytiin vasta Jämsästä?


Tämä ei ikävä kyllä onnistu. 
EB-tarjouslippuvuoroja Jyväskylän ja Helsingin välillä liikennöivä Savonlinja-yhtiöt kyllä suvaitsee välipysäkeiltä nousemisen, mutta heidän vuoronsa eivät kulje Jämsän vaan Joutsan kautta (Päijänteen toista puolta).

----------

